
Tell us what you wanna learn and we’ll find high quality content for it - mtolga
https://fluffzy.com
======
mtolga
I had problem with finding high quality resources online. Sometimes, I took me
hours hours to find great content about a subject I want to learn. So, I
created this landing page and me and my friends will find great high quality
content according to your level. (Will only find the subjects we’re capable of
finding)

------
pascalxus
I think you'll find that many of the difficult problems in this space worth
solving require a great deal of domain specific knowledge, expertise and
specialized apps for dealing with it.

For example: I'd like to find Chinese listening material, that is at my level,
with pinyin and character subtitles, that follows a certain word repetition
strategy optimized for listening learning. Plus, it needs to be able to
playback at a fast speed and not too fast speed.

there's a lot of chinese audio podcasts out there but finding one that's
exactly at my level and entertaining is challenging. Some apps do it really
well, like "immersive chiense" but they need more material. Du Chinese is also
a great contender but there's no word progression to the audio, so any
listening you do, even if it's intermediate, contains words from HSK 5 and
beyond. then those words aren't repeated for a long time, which means you have
to repeat the same dialogue many times.

And those are the 2 best Chinese listening apps out of 100s of crappy ones.

the point is, these problems are complicated.

~~~
mtolga
Hi there thanks for your comment.

Maybe you can create list on your domain of expertise for somebody else and
share. So, they don’t have to search for really great resources. Probably
you’d know all the great resources on your domain knowledge?

What do you think of that?

------
inetsee
The website REQUIRES that you provide an email address before finding out how
useful the website is. There is a "test it" button, but it just takes you back
to the same page.

There also doesn't appear to be a link to this website's privacy practices. I
decided to give it a try using a throwaway email address, and I got an email
telling me "We'll get back to you". I'm not optimistic.

~~~
mtolga
Hey thank you for commenting actually, we’ll take back to you but there is a
lot of request right now so we have create an list to serve you guys. It can
take a while but the main thing is we’ll try to best open resources possible
for the given subject and create a collection out of it so you don’t have deal
with fluff content

~~~
sg47
How about you generate a link to visit after getting the user's input and I
can come back at my own convenience rather than give out my email to yet
another website?

------
terrycody
I regret input a fake email...

------
musicale
Creating a high-quality human-curated online learning resource directory is a
terrific idea.

Locking it behind an email/paywall destroys most of the value.

